
Ask HN: Where to Get Started with Cryptocurrencies? - gomangogo
What is the best place for a hacker to get a Bitcoin or Ethereum and other currencies accounts?
======
jraedisch
If you want to start hacking right away:

I started with setting up my own Bitcoin/Lightning node with LND/BTCD, since I
was a little more comfortable in the Go ecosystem. Nowadays I would probably
use Bitcoind since it is the de facto standard.

As a wallet I often hear about Wasabi and Samourai to be relatively
comfortable.

If you want to read/listen first, there are some good podcasts, e.g. Stephan
Livera. And Jameson Lopp has a good collection of links for every purpose
[https://www.lopp.net/bitcoin-information.html](https://www.lopp.net/bitcoin-
information.html) .

Bitcoin development is focussed on building a maximally decentralized store of
value and thus rather careful.

Only if you do not care about monetary value and just want to play around with
crazy ideas that may or may not prove useful in the future, take a look at
Ethereum or one of the other altcoins.

------
kraftykuts
Find an exchange in your own country, as it makes it easier to withdraw your
cryptocurrency profits into your bank account at a later stage. But also be
aware that not all exchanges trade all the different cryptocurrencies out
there. Best thing to do is to work out which currency you want then source the
appropriate exchange, keep in mind any fees associated with trading in that
particular exchange. Then you need to decide how and where you want to keep
your cryptocurrency. Either locally on your phone or computer at home or USB,
or leave it in a wallet on the exchange you are trading on. Remember each time
you move or convert your coin you may be charged a transaction fee.

------
haolez
The “accounts” are called wallets. There are all kinds of wallets, from
minimalist “command line” ones to full featured mobile apps.

To buy crypto, you will need an account in an exchange, so you can exchange
your fiat currency (dollars?) by crypto. Binance and Kraken are popular
choices.

For keeping up with developments and meeting other hackers, Reddit is the best
forum so far. The Hacker News crowd usually don’t dig crypto currencies for
whatever reason, so it’s a little harder to discuss them here (but count me
in!).

------
throwaway123x2
Pro-Tip: don't.

The hype isn't worth it.

